# Took The Plunge Today - Ordered A Nikon D3S



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

I purchased a new Nikon D3S today to replace my D3. The low mileage D3 (12.5K clicks) will be going on the market in the near future. I can't wait to "confirm" the high ISO capabilities of the D3S.

Regards...JL


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

2 of my buddies shoot with those. Amazing camera. Excellent AF for surf shots! And blazing fast..


----------



## Johancab (Apr 5, 2011)

Had mine since November, stand at 10k click already.
Fantastic camera, enjoy.


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

There is a major shortage of all Nikon pro bodies, so it was now or never. I checked the specs of the proposed "D4", and though they are impressive, I decided not to wait. No one knows when the D3S replacement will arrive and I am sure it will cost more than the D3S. I really enjoy shooting the D3, so the D3S will be even more enjoyable.

Regards...JL


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

bumped.


----------

